# Really high Nitrite



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

I checked my nitrites this morning and got a reading of 5.0ppm that was the highest my chart went so they could be higher.
All my other tests were in check. How can I lower the nitrite? I hear it is not healthy for the fish at that level...


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

Definitely unhealthy. I would suggest starting with doing a 30% water change at the least. Nitrite is very lethal to fish and I've lost all my rhoms to nitrite. You might also want to try to buy a product called Bio-Spira, which is a bacteria additive product. How long have you had your tank running for? What type of fish are in it? What size tank is it?


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

I have had the tank running for a month. I think the Nitrites were high because of some left over feeders that were left in the tank. I picked those out and will check the water again after work tonight. I have a 56 gallon tank with a 6.5 gold spilo in there. thanks for your advice this is my first fish.
After I add water what should I put in there to remove all the clorine and all from the tap water?
by the way if it helps I also running a cascade 1200 canister filter


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

Before you add water, you need to remove the chlorine. There are several de-chlorinating products available. I like to use a product called "Aquasafe" by Tetra. It removes chlorine and other heavy metals and has a stress-reducing additive. Chlorine is lethal when it comes to fish and you definitely don't want to add that to a tank with a fish in it. Go to your local fish store, and check the shelf for de-chlorinators. You might want to purchase a large bottle because with piranhas, you usually should do a water change about every 1.5 to 2 weeks. Usually about 25%-30% of the water. Just get a bucket, fill it up with water, making sure to keep the temperature of the water you're putting in the same as the water in the tank already. Add the proper amount of de-chlorinator (which will tell you on the package), and mix it up via a spoon or stirring stick, then add the water. Never put chlorinated water with fish. Definitely remove all uneaten food as quickly as possible to prevent water contamination. If you've had it running for a month, your nitrifying bacteria should be pretty well established, they're just not capable of removing a ton of extra ammonia/nitrite from uneaten food.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In case of high nitrItes, I would add one or two tablespoons of salt to your tank, to minimize the risk of nitrite poisoning.
Also, as Killer adviced, I'd start changing wtare: but instead of one 30% change, I'd rather do a series small water changes (about 10%) over the course of the next few days - high nitrItes means the ammonia spike is most likely over, so there's no need to dilute that: it's good to refresh a part of the water, though...


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks or all the helpful info... I can always depend on this site.
What is a good brand of salt to get? Also what should I treat the water with before I add it to the tank?
I hope the pirnha isnt too harmed from being in this water for about 1 day.... :sad:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

deadhead said:


> What is a good brand of salt to get? Also what should I treat the water with before I add it to the tank?


 Just use common table salt (kosher, seasalt, with iodine: doesn't really matter, as long it has no chemicals or herbs/spices added







) - I never used anything else, saved myself a nice amount of money in the process, and it works just as good as all those fancy-schmancy, over-prized aquarium salts.

I think you can add water treatment stuff after a water change, but it's just a minor effort to treat it first, which I would do if I had to.

I think your piranha will be ok - they are strong and resilient fish that can take a quite beating - you discovered it quickly, so I wouldn't sweat it!

Good luck


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Well I changed about 10% of the water, and added a table spoon of salt. Also added some stress szym. This was all last night checked the water this morning and the nitrite where still at the same spot!!!
I dont know what to do, I plan on changed another 10% tonight hopefully they will drop a little.
Poor guy!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

if your tank is in the middle of a cycle as in:
ammonia 0
and nitrItes at 5
you have a long wait ahead of you, nitrites do not go overnight and is so much longer then ammonia. in my experiance iv used bio spira and ammonia rose and fell to 0 in 12-24hrs
nitrite took about 7-12 days


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

I did another 10% water change. Also added nitr-zorb to filter media.
This was last night and the nitrites have not gone down really at all..
Is my fish going to live?


----------



## septicpeg (Oct 21, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> if your tank is in the middle of a cycle as in:
> ammonia 0
> and nitrItes at 5
> you have a long wait ahead of you, nitrites do not go overnight and is so much longer then ammonia. in my experiance iv used bio spira and ammonia rose and fell to 0 in 12-24hrs
> nitrite took about 7-12 days


 My tanks in the middle of a cycle, thats exactly what its at. its taknig forever.

Any way i can speed up getting rid of nitrites so i can move the fishies in??

Could i do water change or would that f*** up the cycle??


----------

